# Bibs for a fat guy



## supermatt9 (Jun 7, 2009)

I tried searching for this topic but couldn't find one. I apologize in advance if this has been hashed out before.

I've never found an LBS that sells bibs/shorts in my size so I've been stuck ordering them off the internet. I'm 6' 1" and about 300 pounds so a xxl or xxxl is the size I need.

I've ordered two pairs of the internet and found them to be less than comfortable. It takes me a few rides to realize it so I can't return them at that point. 

So, how do you big guys buy your shorts/bibs? If you can't try them on at the LBS, and buying online is hit or miss....what do you do?

I appreciate any help/advice offered.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

supermatt9 said:


> I tried searching for this topic but couldn't find one. I apologize in advance if this has been hashed out before.
> 
> I've never found an LBS that sells bibs/shorts in my size so I've been stuck ordering them off the internet. I'm 6' 1" and about 300 pounds so a xxl or xxxl is the size I need.
> 
> ...


Depending on who makes them, you might be looking at XXXXL. 

I'm 6'-1" 225lbs and my Orbea Winter bib is an XXXL. I ordered an XXL from Realcyclist.com and had to ship them back for an XXXL. The bib was made in Italy.


----------



## supermatt9 (Jun 7, 2009)

I seem to remember hearing that shorts from Italy run small.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

supermatt9 said:


> I tried searching for this topic but couldn't find one. I apologize in advance if this has been hashed out before.
> 
> I've never found an LBS that sells bibs/shorts in my size so I've been stuck ordering them off the internet. I'm 6' 1" and about 300 pounds so a xxl or xxxl is the size I need.
> 
> ...


Kalas XXL
Campagnolo 3XL
Giordana XXL

(all of the above are good for a 40-44 waist)

I have all of the above bibs, and any one of them is excellent. 
(I'm partial to the Campys...)


----------



## pushpull (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't mean this to sound hateful, but have you considered dropping 100 or so lbs so that among other things, apparel fitment is a non-issue? Or is that what this is all about- I hope?


----------



## mapeiboy (Oct 31, 2007)

He needs to ride the bike to drop that 100 lbs , hence the bibs .


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

mapeiboy said:


> He needs to ride the bike to drop that 100 lbs , hence the bibs .


Which is why I've never understood why "normal" bike shops don't carry fat-man bibs/jerseys. It used to annoy me when I was a customer. The shop that carried large clothing (Mt. Borah) is the one I ended up shopping at most of the time - before working there for many years.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I think it's assumed that an avid bicyclist should already be in decent shape, so the bigger guys get ignored. Possibly the OP could try regular shorts instead of bibs? They aren't as bad as everyone makes them out to be


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

nOOky said:


> I think it's assumed that an avid bicyclist should already be in decent shape, so the bigger guys get ignored. Possibly the OP could try regular shorts instead of bibs? They aren't as bad as everyone makes them out to be


As a fat guy, I believe I can say "No. Just....No." The last thing anyone wants to see is some fat dude's ass crack hanging out. There's a reason I never, EVER wear bike shorts.


----------



## supermatt9 (Jun 7, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Kalas XXL
> Campagnolo 3XL
> Giordana XXL
> 
> ...


Thank you good sir...Do you still have your bike shop? Do you carry those bibs in those sizes?



pushpull said:


> I don't mean this to sound hateful, but have you considered dropping 100 or so lbs so that among other things, apparel fitment is a non-issue? Or is that what this is all about- I hope?


Not hateful at all..That's exactly what this is all about. Riding my bike is the only excercise I enjoy enough that I could do it long term in order to lose that 100 + pounds.



PlatyPius said:


> As a fat guy, I believe I can say "No. Just....No." The last thing anyone wants to see is some fat dude's ass crack hanging out. There's a reason I never, EVER wear bike shorts.


Ha ha...my first pair were shorts and I was constantly battling those things to keep my crack covered. The mayor gave me a key to the city when I finally switched to bibs. That's how grateful the citizens of my town were.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

supermatt9 said:


> Thank you good sir...Do you still have your bike shop? Do you carry those bibs in those sizes?


Still have my shop.
I don't.
a) I haven't placed a clothing order yet this year
b) I sold out of fat-man clothing last year.
c) I would love to sell Campy clothing, but I don't know where to get it.
c1) I buy mine where everyone else does - RealCyclist
d) I don't have a Giordana account yet, although I plan to remember to send in the app soon.
e) I can get Kalas, but they primarily do custom for teams and such. The pair I have came from my rep (former employer).


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

supermatt9 said:


> Thank you good sir...Do you still have your bike shop? Do you carry those bibs in those sizes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay okay, just trying to help! I didn't consider the crack problem


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

IMO and experience, exercising makes weight loss more difficult. Lose weight by counting and restricting calories to a fixed amount. With exercise, you can add some back in, but it gets more complicated and you get more hungry. Though it makes weight loss ore difficult, exercising is certainly more healthful whether you're overweight or not.

My advice, lose a significant amount of weight first, then take up cycling.


----------



## pushpull (Jun 27, 2010)

mapeiboy said:


> He needs to ride the bike to drop that 100 lbs , hence the bibs .


That could be a very incorrect assumption on your part. I know of many obese people who could care less about their diet, let alone a fitness routine, except for a few months out of the year when they "redeem" themselves on a bicycle. The bike tour I go on every year is filled with these sorts and I honestly fear for their lives. It can be very damaging to the heart and cardiovascular system to have this lifestyle. I'm not trying to make assumptions about the OP history and intentions but at 300lbs, it would be best to take up walking a couple miles a day for at least a few months, dramatically change the diet, then power-walk for 3 or 4 miles/day for a few months, and go from there. If you are looking for bibs it suggests that you are trying to be avid about cycling. Thats great, but obese people need to be extra, extra careful about doing anything in an avid way. 

Again, not trying to be mean or negative, just cautious. You don't want your muscles and vascular system (heart) to lock up in contraction due to an over-exerted body that is not in proper shape to handle any exertion in the first place. 

You really have to start with and make big strides in diet and nutrition before exersizing when we are talking about significant obesity such as this.


----------



## supermatt9 (Jun 7, 2009)

I appreciate all of your advice. I'm actually in as good a shape as a 300 pound man can be. I'm pretty active and have no health conditions normally associated with obesity.

I'd love it if someone could give me a bit more advice on my actual question though. Which was:

how do you big guys buy your shorts/bibs? If you can't try them on at the LBS, and buying online is hit or miss....what do you do?

Thanks


----------



## MoreCowbell (Jan 18, 2011)

Why do skinny guys, non-smokers and christians all make it a point to tell you how to live your life according to their standards?


----------



## pushpull (Jun 27, 2010)

MoreCowbell said:


> Why do skinny guys, non-smokers and christians all make it a point to tell you how to live your life according to their standards?


These aren't personal standards. Science has proven over the last 2,000 years or so, if one intends to be healthy and live a long fruitful life (most do, believe it or not!), they must do certain basic things. Some people want to be healthy and live long, but have a hard time catching on, and need to be told what to do. It's up to them wether or not they act on it. Although it is proven advice, I'm not one to force anyone to follow it. 

I'm still failing to make the connection, though. Are you saying that you are an obese smoker who is the anti-christ? Is that why you are taking this so personally and out of context?



supermatt9 said:


> how do you big guys buy your shorts/bibs? If you can't try them on at the LBS, and buying online is hit or miss....what do you do?
> 
> Thanks


Well, I'm just a formerly obsese skinny ex-smoker who occasionally goes to church, but my suggestion would be to consult with a seamstress or clothes-maker. If it's this difficult then custom would be the route I'd take.


----------



## supermatt9 (Jun 7, 2009)

Pushpull - you know that I'm not the one complaining about anything, right? I wasn't the one who talked about skinny, non-smokers, etc...

I'm just trying to find a helpful answer to my question about bibs.


----------



## pushpull (Jun 27, 2010)

I know- I quoted cowbell and my reply to him is below. I quoted you and my reply to you was below that. It's how the internet works 

I can't find a more helpful suggestion within me other than to consult with a seamstress or clothes-maker. They'd love the opurtunity to have something like this in their portfolio, and you'd end up with bibs that are designed just for you. Look on craigslist for seamstress ads maybe. If not bibs then custom elastic shorts with padding.


----------



## Defisch (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm 5'8'' and 265 I bought some from Performance and love them, they are the only bibs that I have so I dont know how they compare to other brands. I like them much better than my Pearl Izumi shorts.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

pushpull said:


> I know- I quoted cowbell and my reply to him is below. I quoted you and my reply to you was below that. It's how the internet works
> 
> I can't find a more helpful suggestion within me other than to consult with a seamstress or clothes-maker. They'd love the opurtunity to have something like this in their portfolio, and you'd end up with bibs that are designed just for you. Look on craigslist for seamstress ads maybe. If not bibs then custom elastic shorts with padding.


Finally got to addressing the OP's question - I was beginning to give up hope!


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> Still have my shop.
> I don't.
> a) I haven't placed a clothing order yet this year
> b) I sold out of fat-man clothing last year.
> ...


Answer(s):
C) Contact Joni Taylor at Sinclair Imports (US distributor) - She is the National Sales Manager for Campagnolo Sportswear USA


----------



## supermatt9 (Jun 7, 2009)

Now I remember why i stopped visiting this forum. Too many guys who hide behind the anonymity of the internet and act like jerks.

Thanks to those who tried to help.


----------



## pushpull (Jun 27, 2010)

LOL

I hope you don't think I'm a jerk. I just start talking and can't stop sometimes. Sometimes this means getting way off topic. We should meet up for a ride and a drink sometime if possible. I can get along with almost anyone in real life. The interwebs makes things complicated sometimes.

Oh yeah... Your welcome 

Please note that a genuine jerk would be one to go along with your self-descriptive assesment of being "fat" as opposed to the correct and respectful term- "obese."



rgordin said:


> Finally got to addressing the OP's question - I was beginning to give up hope!


Hey... I had a 504 plan and IEP throughout my school years. Sometimes I need an extra allowance of time to complete the task at hand. Never lose hope.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Matt, try and give these guys a call. If they don't have them they maybe able to make you some, Good luck.
http://www.boure.com/


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I just look at the waist size, cross my fingers, and hope for the best. I have probably 10 pairs of bibs. There are only 2 that I never wear.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

supermatt9 said:


> Now I remember why i stopped visiting this forum. Too many guys who hide behind the anonymity of the internet and act like jerks.
> 
> Thanks to those who tried to help.


Reading through this thread makes me understand your feelings. But actually nearly all the responders tried to offer helpful suggestions. Hope you stick around.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

supermatt9 said:


> I tried searching for this topic but couldn't find one. I apologize in advance if this has been hashed out before.
> 
> I've never found an LBS that sells bibs/shorts in my size so I've been stuck ordering them off the internet. I'm 6' 1" and about 300 pounds so a xxl or xxxl is the size I need.
> 
> ...


I share your problem. Buying online with the hit and miss method is about your only option. I read the reviews on this site and decided to try a pair of Sugoi RS bibs in their largest size which is 2XL. I bought a pair on Ebay for about $90 (MSRP = $160) and they fit OK. My longest rides are about 65 miles, but I'm very pleased with the bibs. I eventually bought 2 more pairs on Ebay for just under $100.

Aero Tech Designs has a big mans section going up to 5XL. They have a good selection and are reasonably priced. The don't have the most liberal return policy, so check that out before you order. 

Performance Bike store brands have fairly good reviews, but are only offered up to 2XL. Performance does offer 1 pair of LG 3XL bibs that might be worth a try. Performance Bike has a very liberal return policy so you should be able to return anything that does not work for you.


----------



## pushpull (Jun 27, 2010)

rgordin said:


> Reading through this thread makes me understand your feelings. But actually nearly all the responders tried to offer helpful suggestions. Hope you stick around.


You seem like a compasionate and understanding individual. Try this-

He said ordering online is hit or miss and wants to know what other people do for exta large or xxl, xxxl, etc. sizing of bibs.

Well is this really so complicated? You either gamble online or shuffle yourself to the LBS for a looksee. Everyone is different, so there is no one solution. A simple web search of "cycle bibs xxxl" turned up plenty of resources. 

Not to mention plenty of responders gave creative ideas, including myself. So lets not pretend that anyone is trying to just poke fun and be a jerk. 

I thought that in the close of his original post, where he said something along the lines of "any suggestions/opinions are welcome," that he was being serious. My first suggestion to an obese person looking to become an avid cyclist is to first make a healthy foundation for yourself to build on. At 300lbs, it's simply not there, and it starts with diet and nutrition. These aren't my imposing idealistic values, it's just the way it is. The healthy thing to do is work your way down to a reasonably over-weight weight of 250 or so through diet and nutrition, and then introduce cardio-vascular exercise. Again, not an opinion, a fact of life.

I made obvious attempts to be nice and respectful, so if you guys don't like it, then wah


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

pushpull said:


> Again, not trying to be mean or negative, just cautious. You don't want your muscles and vascular system (heart) to lock up in contraction due to an over-exerted body that is not in proper shape to handle any exertion in the first place.


One just needs to check with their doctor first. I got the OK and jumped in (I was already walking 10+ miles/week at a brisk pace). I did feel like I was going to puke the first few rides (I live on a hill - not an ideal way to start out).


----------



## pushpull (Jun 27, 2010)

AJL said:


> One just needs to check with their doctor first. I got the OK and jumped in


Good to check with a nutritionist who isn't trying to sell you something, also. Doctors practice medicine and many will disregard and not test for basic nutrient and mineral deficiencies that can show up in a lethal way.

Example:
Nearly ALL victoms of a cardiovascular event show a magnesium deficiency uppon autopsy. Doctors can't reliably test for a mg deficiency because only 1% is found in your blood serum. The rest in the heart, other organs, tissues, and cells. A nutritionist will evaluate your diet and ask more personal questions that will reveal things such as this- compared to a doctor who is paid to prescribe for symptoms of deficiencies such as this (heart palpitations, skips, flutter, tingling, agitation, body temp. regulation etc.) Nearly all ailments (including obesity, for some) and diseases are caused from a nutrient, vitamin, or mineral deficiency and unfortunately most doctors don't evaluate patients diets in very much depth. 

Example 2 (to back up example 1)
I was diagnosed with lone atrial fibrilation at age 20. I had bouts of extreme iregular heart beats. Doctors found nothing physically wrong with my heart and tried to control it with heart rythym meds, EPS studies, etc. 5 years later, via a nutritionist, I find that my diet is and has been severely deficient in mg. I replenished my mg, weened myself of the meds, changed my diet, and my heart has been regular ever since and I've never felt better.

So I sort of cringe when I see/hear someone say "just check with your doc."  Doctors are useful, but not all-knowing and idiot-proof.
There I go again rambling and getting off topic.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

After reading the posts in this thread, I have decided that riding my bike is too scary and dangerous. I will now just sit and watch TV whilst eating Cheetos. Much less chance of actually moving and risking a cardiac event, since I'm "obese" (which I detest much more than "fat").


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*partial advice*



supermatt9 said:


> I tried searching for this topic but couldn't find one. I apologize in advance if this has been hashed out before.
> 
> I've never found an LBS that sells bibs/shorts in my size so I've been stuck ordering them off the internet. I'm 6' 1" and about 300 pounds so a xxl or xxxl is the size I need.
> 
> ...


Many shops will not stock the bibs you need. I suggest an internet source with a liberal return polcy. I know you said you went there before but if you simply can't find what you want locally, that may be your only option. Out of curiosity, what issues did you have with the bibs you tried?

Good luck


----------



## pushpull (Jun 27, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> After reading the posts in this thread, I have decided that riding my bike is too scary and dangerous. I will now just sit and watch TV whilst eating Cheetos. Much less chance of actually moving and risking a cardiac event, since I'm "obese" (which I detest much more than "fat").


Way to mangle the point that was being made :thumbsup: Nobody said "don't ride a bike." I think people were just trying to say "be extra cautious, due to your ~100lbs of excessive baggage."

As for not liking the term "obese", I can understand that, because sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

supermatt9 said:


> how do you big guys buy your shorts/bibs? If you can't try them on at the LBS, and buying online is hit or miss....what do you do?
> 
> Thanks


Although I'm not large, there are some clues you can look for when shopping: 
Most manufacturers use sizing charts (which you already know), but what's important is that are those charts accurate. 
Look for reviews that say "true to size" or larger than sized, with a description of that reviewer's sizing. 
I hope this helps!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

pushpull said:


> So I sort of cringe when I see/hear someone say "just check with your doc."  Doctors are useful, but not all-knowing and idiot-proof.
> There I go again rambling and getting off topic.


I'm one of those people who can _*really *_feel heart palpitations (every one gets them), so I take a magnesium and potassium supplement anyway (so I don't notice the palpitations) during biking season.

In any case, odd are, that unless you have a pre-existing heart condition or an abnormal rhythm when he/she checks you with a stethoscope - you're not going to be sent for a stress test (though it might be worth asking for if one is morbidly obese).

I was already exercising and in generally good health (aside from being obese) b/4 I started biking. I don't see any real difference between walking and biking (for a beginner) if you can bike on fairly flat routes.


----------



## jaydub_u (Mar 16, 2009)

supermatt; 
I am 6'0 and 260. I find that pearl izumi fit pretty good. I wear an XL pair and they fit fine. Plus they are very comfortable. rode 50miles the other day and never gave me an issue. Been rolling with them now for 2 years. We gotta climb them hill brotha, cause we are rockets on the downhill,.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

pushpull said:


> Are you saying that you are an obese smoker who is the anti-christ?


He can't be. I'm an obese smoker who is the anti-christ and he's never at the meetings.

The problem, pushpull, is that you posted here without even attempting to answer the OP's original question. You started off with a flippant response about the OP losing weight and then started your diatribe about exercise and weight loss. Take a look at your posts in this thread and ask yourself if they are more about helping the OP or yourself.

BTW, OP, I am happy with cheap bibs from Performance. I have a pair of their 2X and 3X. The 2X fit me fine across the mid section, but seem a bit short and pull at the shoulder straps. The 3X fits great at the shoulders and waist, but the legs are a bit long on me. If you go the Performance route, I'd recommend trying a 3X.


----------



## pushpull (Jun 27, 2010)

Opus51569 said:


> He can't be. I'm an obese smoker who is the anti-christ and he's never at the meetings.
> 
> The problem, pushpull, is that you posted here without even attempting to answer the OP's original question. You started off with a flippant response about the OP losing weight and then started your diatribe about exercise and weight loss. Take a look at your posts in this thread and ask yourself if they are more about helping the OP or yourself.


I'm not sure what your definition of "flippant" is but I know it to be as lacking serisousness and respect. Believe me, I'm a creative enough person to have worded things completely differently if seriousness and respect were not important to me regarding this topic. I'm deadly serious in what I said, all of it, and I stand by it. It's not about me, of course, but if I have a life experience that I feel would be helpful to share then I'm going to share it. You people need to learn that this is the internet, someone asked for opinions and suggestions, and I felt that what I had to offer was relevant. You're going to hear all sorts of things you may or may not agree with, but to say that this somehow revolves around me is ridiculous. 

If you honestly think that what I said was self-serving then your perception and or ability to comprehend information is way off.

The hard truth is that obese people who are 100+ lbs over weight need to practice extreme caution before investing into cardiovascular exercise. I'd hate to reccommend some nice huge bibs for him and then find out he keeled over while huffin it up a hill when he's not quite ready for that amount of exertion. It might sound mean or invasive to inquire about it, but when inquiries such as these don't happen, people can die. So I take it very seriously, and I have done my best to display due respect.

I'm not going to apologize to our obese audience for speaking the truth, even if it stings a little. If you like to think that this is disrespectful then you are simply in denial and are overly-sensative about your obesity-which you are in full control of.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

supermatt, congrats on taking up biking to lose weight. i've just started as well, am 6' and was somewhere around 220-230. i have no clue where i am now, but my dress pants are fitting loosely after only about 10 rides outdoors, and handfuls indoors on a trainer.

as far as where to buy fat guy bibs. a lot of people have told you about what brands sell XXLs, etc, and then they also mention where to buy them - mainly RealCyclist.com. they have a great return policy... and, if you watch bonktown.com, they'll have some really nice bibs on steep discounts, and most of the time they have 2 and 3XLs...
if it were me, and it is cuz i'm actively shopping for bibs that fit me and my 36-38" waist, i'd look into buying some from them, trying them on, and if they fit, great, if not, send 'em back for the next size larger.
the pairs that i've bought felt a little snug at first, but i forget about 'em when i'm on the bike.

anyway, good luck and kudos for actively attempting to keep your weight in check. i've got buddies that ***** about being overweight, but they just sit there and *****.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

pushpull said:


> I'm not sure what your definition of "flippant" is but I know it to be as lacking serisousness and respect. Believe me, I'm a creative enough person to have worded things completely differently if seriousness and respect were not important to me regarding this topic. I'm deadly serious in what I said, all of it, and I stand by it. It's not about me, of course, but if I have a life experience that I feel would be helpful to share then I'm going to share it. You people need to learn that this is the internet, someone asked for opinions and suggestions, and I felt that what I had to offer was relevant. You're going to hear all sorts of things you may or may not agree with, but to say that this somehow revolves around me is ridiculous.
> 
> If you honestly think that what I said was self-serving then your perception and or ability to comprehend information is way off.


Do you actually read the things you write? In one post you just said:

"...but if I have a life experience that I feel would be helpful to share then I'm going to share it" and "...but to say that this somehow revolves around me is ridiculous" 

If we're going to discuss comprehension, then comprehend the fact that he didn't ask you for your life experience. He asked about bibs for a fat guy.

UPDATE: Thank you for editing your last post to at least incorporate the word "bibs", even if the context was derogatory...


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

I like Craft. You might try Bonktown.


----------



## pushpull (Jun 27, 2010)

Opus51569 said:


> Do you actually read the things you write? In one post you just said:
> 
> "...but if I have a life experience that I feel would be helpful to share then I'm going to share it" and "...but to say that this somehow revolves around me is ridiculous"
> 
> ...


He asked for any help/advice. I complied. My replies are on the topic of being fat so it's not so far off as you'd love to think. You don't have to like it but don't let it ruin your night. Have a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*

Alright everyone, that's enough- let's keep the posts on topic please. Bib tights for large riders. 

Thanks.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

My dad used cycling shorts with thin clip on suspenders.


----------



## supermatt9 (Jun 7, 2009)

Holy cow! I can not believe how out of control my thread got. All I wanted was some simple advice from some of the other big fella's out there. How did it spiral out of control so quickly???

Let's review:

1. I asked for help on how to select bibs when they don't have my size in the store and shopping on the web is hit or miss.

2. PlatyPius offered some VERY helpful advice (which I actually took...order a pair of campognolo's today!!)

3. PushPull said: "Hey - why don't you lose some weight and then you won't have to worry about ordering xxxxxxxxxl shorts." 

4. Fat people all over the world rejoiced because they didn't know that the answer to their problems was to just lose some weight. Pushpull became a modern day prophet for fatties.

5. A handful of people chimed in with some decent advice (except for the dude who recommended I just wear bike shorts. Shortly after his post an angry mob showed up at my house demanding that I never wear bike shorts again. No offense to that person, he just didn't know the truth behind fat guys and bike shorts.)

6. looigi and pushpull both cautioned that the best way to lose weight is to not excercise at all because I am so out of shape that I will most likely die. Or, if I did excercise, it should only be short walks so my knees don't explode under my massive frame.

7. I considered this advice and then realized that if I did that I would have to cancel my gym membership (which I go to 3 to 4 times a week, sell my bike (which I ride every night on my trainer for 30 to 45 minutes, and stop coaching tennis at my high school. 

TIME OUT: I know what your thinking...if he really does all that how is it possible he weighs 300 pounds? I'll answer that in 6 words. Five Layer Burritos from Taco Bell. That and the fact that my wife is a fantastic cook and i just realllllllly like to eat. (I'm working on my diet as well...I promise).

OK, where were we? Number 8? Sure...

8. I tried to get the thread back on track, but then morecowbell came in and stirred things up. Pushpull responded with, let's just be honest with eachother, another EXTREMELY unhelpful suggestion (hire a seamstress to make bibs for me.)
9. A few more helpful pieces of advice came in, pushpull insulted my intelligence ("It's how the internet works") and then tried to ask me out on a date ("We should meet up for a ride and a drink sometime if possible.")

HOLY CRAP: I just realized I'm only on post 24 and there's 45 at the time I'm writing this. I'm too obese to type up the rest of the summary. I will check with my finger nutritionist first to see if it's ok that I type this much.

In review, I ordered some bibs from realcyclist.com. They have a 30 day no questions asked return policy which I will take advantage of. Thanks to everyone who offered helpful suggestions. TO everyone else....

Good night.


----------



## pushpull (Jun 27, 2010)

LOL

So we are BFFs then? Super duper! I'll buy the first round.

Sleep tight


----------



## supermatt9 (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't know about BFFs. Lets start out as BFs and see how it goes. 

btw, I teach at a high school and have a student with 504 and an iep...he reminds me of you


----------



## pushpull (Jun 27, 2010)

supermatt9 said:


> I don't know about BFFs. Lets start out as BFs and see how it goes.
> 
> btw, I teach at a high school and have a student with 504 and an iep...he reminds of you


Well, technically, one cannot have both a 504 and IEP at the same time. It's one or the other, at least here in Ohio. A 504 would be for someone who lacks IQ or has behavior issues and needs additional help. An IEP is for someone who can work at their IQ but may still suffer from distraction in times of testing, etc. It was determined that my IQ is high, and I can work at my full potential, but become very distracted in times of testing. Or soemthing like that... It's been 13 years since I was in high school... I cant remember exactly... It's shoe laces at red light and... What?

Let us know how your new bibs fit, and for gods sake, pics or it didnt happen, my fat friend.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

"I've been rich and I've been poor. Believe me, rich is better." Mae West.

I've been fat and I've been skinny. Believe me, skinny is better.


----------

